# Husky 372xp, the queen of all saws!!



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

Here ya go, lets here about it!!
Andy


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 8, 2006)

You just had to HUH???


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

Not another one:bang: :bang: :bang:













,


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that were little Wild-thinggys come from?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 8, 2006)

This is good............the King (066) and the Queen (372) hooked up and had a prince (441).............

And to think winter hasn't relly set in yet!

The next 4-5 mos. will be good!!!:monkey:


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> You just had to HUH???




Sorry, I am not a racist, I hate everybody:hmm3grin2orange: 
Equal time, or something:hmm3grin2orange: 
And


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 8, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Here ya go, lets here about it!!
> Andy



Brother Andrew you have just opened up what will be a good interesting thread. Time to let a Husky legend take the spotlight for a change. Good idea there ole feller.


----------



## Sprig (Nov 8, 2006)

ShoerFast said:


> Is that were little Wild-thinggys come from?




:help: Those'd be the bastard royalty, the king isn't faithful. :help:


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 8, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Brother Andrew you have just opened up what will be a good interesting thread. Time to let a Husky legend take the spotlight for a change. Good idea there ole feller.




Well thank you there brother Tom, I figure it was time to show that we are not all Stihl snobs, and needed to give cretit where it is due! The 372 is a damn fine saw, so it has earned it's place in the hall of fame!! All praise the 372!!!
Andy


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

Sprig said:


> :help: Those'd be the bastard royalty, the king isn't faithful. :help:




   



..


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sprig said:


> :help: Those'd be the bastard royalty, the king isn't faithful. :help:



Ya mean those lil saws made from the breeding of the King and Queen will be little bastard saws,hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Naaaaaaaaaaaaa no lil bastards in my shed, nope nope. Pure bred or nothing,LOL


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 8, 2006)

For as much as I like the 441 the 372 has established itself as the "benchmark" on the 70cc saws.

That ain't gonna change soon!!!


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 8, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya mean those lil saws made from the breeding of the King and Queen will be little bastard saws,hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Naaaaaaaaaaaaa no lil bastards in my shed, nope nope. Pure bred or nothing,LOL



Yup!

There is something about the way mutt's look, those dogs never hunt!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 8, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> For as much as I like the 441 the 372 has established itself as the "benchmark" on the 70cc saws.
> 
> That ain't gonna change soon!!!




Rich it already did...You mean to tell me you didn't get the MEMO.....



They came up with the better saw the 575xp


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 8, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Well thank you there brother Tom, I figure it was time to show that we are not all Stihl snobs, and needed to give cretit where it is due! The 372 is a damn fine saw, so it has earned it's place in the hall of fame!! All praise the 372!!!
> Andy



I agree 100% there Brother Andrew. I know there are many on this site that love that 372 and having a thread for it is fair and fitting for a saw that has such a following. Us Stihl snobs will sit back and let that following run some posts on their favorite saw. Good idea Brother Andrew, good indeed. Gonna make you a Saint for long...


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 9, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> For as much as I like the 441 the 372 has established itself as the "benchmark" on the 70cc saws.
> 
> That ain't gonna change soon!!!



No doult about that. I've been reading this site for over a year now and the one Husky everyone seems to love the most is that 372. I'm gonna read this thread and learn. Never know, I read about the 5100 for a year and one found its way in the shed. The 372 may as well one day..


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 9, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Rich it already did...You mean to tell me you didn't get the MEMO.....
> 
> 
> 
> They came up with the better saw the 575xp



   :bang: 


I got it but cried all over it!!!

The Husky 575 

Oh...............OK?!?!?


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 9, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> No doult about that. I've been reading this site for over a year now and the one Husky everyone seems to love the most is that 372. I'm gonna read this thread and learn. Never know, I read about the 5100 for a year and one found its way in the shed. The 372 may as well one day..



They are well liked, seems that they even make earings for her!


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 9, 2006)

*372*

Did the 372 take the place of the 266XP back in the day???


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 9, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Did the 372 take the place of the 266XP back in the day???




372 took the place of the 272



.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I got to say the 372 is one of the smoooooothest saws ever ran by anyone. Why, it's so smooth you can't even tell it's running. I cut up 2 limbs the other day with the queen and I got to say I like it. It's a damned good saw and that's all there is to it. If you don't believe me, ask me again.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bremen (Nov 9, 2006)

Man... you just had to start this now. I'm sittin here trying to rationalize to the more sensible side of my brain why I should buy me a used 372, even though I dun really need one. But I *want* one. I think I've about won... or lost... doesn't matter I knew all along how this would end!


----------



## SmokinDodge (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, the 372 is the only husky saw I have ever been around to date. 

I was taking a Silver Maple out of a neighbors yard on a weekend. The maple was pretty darn big about 43" dbh with a lot of leaders. We had the top all cleaned up and were bucking the trunk when a fifteen year old neighbor kid comes over and asks if I would like some help, he had a saw with him he would like to run. My grilfriend was using the 028 wb, had a buddy there with a 029 and I was running my 036 wasn't like we needed another saw but I said sure come on and play.
I went back to sawing and didn't pay much attention until I heard his saw fire up I thought "What the he11?" He put that thing to the wood and the chips were flying. I heard his saw over my 036! I was impressed, that's all I can say. 

What a lucky young man to have a saw like that and a father that trained him well at a young age.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> For as much as I like the 441 the 372 has established itself as the "benchmark" on the 70cc saws.
> 
> That ain't gonna change soon!!!



Oh yes it is... it's already OBSOLETE.... It's like saying the Model A as the benchmark of cars! it was, but in 19xxx.opcorn: 


This must have been the same conversation when the 056mag2 was laid to rest with the 041 super, with the... bunch of old farts sitting around staring into their beer glasses muttering about those pos plastic saws - you know, the 066, the 046, the...

Zip forward a few years:
Same old farts are staring the same empty glasses (now though glasses), bemoaning the demise of the 372, the 440, the... 

How quickly we all forget


----------



## manual (Nov 9, 2006)

Beings no Stihl lover seems to have tried out the Husky 372xp as of yet, I took it upon myself today to buy one and to let all you saw buffs know what the scoop is on the machine.
Here are the facts. As Husky claims its way smoother than the 440 by a mile. In the hand or in the wood its extremely smooth. The vibe system is unmatched and copied by Stilh but look at it closely and you will see its a copy. Its Stihl's new system. 
The filtration system uses the big air filter just like the 385xp though the dirt is suppose to be channeled away from the filter. I didn't run it long enough to verify all that but will.
Ok, the part everyone is interested in, how does it run and cut. First off, like the whole saw itself, it cranks real smooth. Another pleasure was the trigger interlock, its super smooth as well. Once fired up I was surprised at how well and fast it reved up. It goes from idle to top speed in a flash. Does not sound like the Stihl's of old, sounds more like the 272 with a deeper tone to it. After I fired it up I handed it to my brother who happened to be checking it out with me. He reved it a few times and said its sounds like a hot rod 272 but feels smoother. He recently bought a 575xp and loves it. We took it up behind the barn where we have some big logs laying around. I put it in a 20 inch oak and it walked through it like nothing. Has a awful lot of pulling power in the cut, or torque as most would say. Holds its rpm's very well. That brother of mine says no no no, that oak is soft wood. He finds a soild hickory log about 16-18inches around and says now there's a true test. I hand him the saw and said go for it. He laid into the log and the saw never let up, it walked through it just like the oak. He was all smiles to say the least. He then says this saw is one bad mother. 
In all its a hot rod 385xp. Cuts great, super smooth in the hand or in the cut. It has to be by far the smoothest running saw I've ever laid my hands on. The 361 is smooth but no match for the 372xp. Will outcut the 440 easily and I think outcut the 460 speed wise as well, its one quick cutting saw that holds its rpm's real well in the cut. How much bar it will handle I do not know but the 20 incher on it was nothing for it. The weight of the saw is about a touch more than the 440 but the power and smoothness it has for that little bit of weight makes it well worth it. 
Retails for around 750.00, sounds like alot untill you run it. Husky hit the mark on this baby real good. The 357xp has been a huge winner and no doult the 372xp will always be. Its a keeper. 
BTW the 372xp is not dead it's black and red. "The Jonsered 2171"opcorn:
__________________


----------



## talon1189 (Nov 9, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Here ya go, lets here about it!!
> Andy


Did that "Vulture Manual" put ya up to this?




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## Ed*L (Nov 9, 2006)

manual said:


> Will outcut the 440 easily and I think outcut the 460 speed wise as well
> __________________



I have an 046, my Dad has a 371, cutting partner has a 372.
The 046 will out cut the Huskys.
The 371/372 are excellent saws, I will not dispue that. Hell, I even like to run the 371.

Ed


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

O.K. that was all nice...can we talk about Stihls again?!?


----------



## blis (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> O.K. that was all nice...can we talk about Stihls again?!?



no we cannot,husky's reign has begun...


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

blis said:


> no we cannot,husky's reign has begun...



Well, at least this thread loads fast! :rockn: 

I tell ya I was all fired up and huntin' Huskys several years ago - been reading all the specs in the Northern Tool catalogs and lookin' 'em over at the box stores, etc... I downloaded thier catalogs and even told my wife that it looked like her sewing machine and my saw's were gonna be cousins...

Unfortunately, I suppose, the Husky dealer here just wasn't a fit - not for convienence or anything else... My Exmark dealer, however, is also a Stihl and Polaris dealer and the rest is history for me now...

I'd probably have a 372 by now but Husky's are just out of my realm of circulation.

It's definitely on my list of saws I won't pass up if I run across a decent one locally...only about 50 saws on that list... 

Chaser


----------



## belgian (Nov 9, 2006)

> Ok, the part everyone is interested in, how does it run and cut. First off, like the whole saw itself, it cranks real smooth. Another pleasure was the trigger interlock, its super smooth as well. Once fired up I was surprised at how well and fast it reved up. It goes from idle to top speed in a flash.



Not more than a year ago, I bought a 372 xp from a friend of mine, and have to admit that it is a fine, well balanced saw that runs very smooth. I do knot know how it compared to the 440, but it was a big step ahead on my 038 AV (much easier to start and less vibs)



> The weight of the saw is about a touch more than the 440 but the power and smoothness it has for that little bit of weight makes it well worth it



An few ounces on the 441 were a much bigger deal.... 




> The 361 is smooth but no match for the 372xp. Will outcut the 440 easily and I think outcut the 460 speed wise as well, its one quick cutting saw that holds its rpm's real well in the cut. How much bar it will handle I do not know but the 20 incher on it was nothing for it.


 . 


Manual will probably slap me for it, but now there's the part I disagree with him. The 372 had somewhat more grunt (torque), but in terms of power output or cutting speed, I did honoustly not feel significant difference with the 361. That's finally the reason that I sold it again as I had no need for two saws in the same class.

You can still buy the 372 xp over here new, and if I were looking to buy a new one, I really would hesitate between the 441 and the Queen.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

Rolands experiences is in fact one of the reasons that the 372xpg is off my shortlist for a larger saw - not enough difference vs the MS361.

At the moment the list consist of the MS460 and 660 only, with a heavy lean twds the 660....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

belgian said:


> Manual will probably slap me for it, but now there's the part I disagree with him. The 372 had somewhat more grunt (torque), but in terms of power output or cutting speed, I did honoustly not feel significant difference with the 361. That's finally the reason that I sold it again as I had no need for two saws in the same class.



Manual will be (mostly) nice to ya' - in a month or so...but Ben is gonna rip your heart out!  

Chaser


----------



## belgian (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> Manual will be (mostly) nice to ya' - in a month or so...but Ben is gonna rip your heart out!
> 
> Chaser



 Shoot, forgot totally about Ben :help: 

I see another business trip coming up....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

belgian said:


> Shoot, forgot totally about Ben :help:
> 
> I see another business trip coming up....


Don't panic, remember that our euro 361s are stronger than the US ones.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WoodTick007 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ed*L said:


> I have an 046, my Dad has a 371, cutting partner has a 372.
> The 046 will out cut the Huskys.
> The 371/372 are excellent saws, I will not dispue that. Hell, I even like to run the 371.
> 
> Ed


The 046 is NOT the same saw class/size as the 371/372xp..... How does the 046 cut with the 385xp? Lets compare apples to apples....UmmKaay:monkey:


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

belgian said:


> Shoot, forgot totally about Ben...



Roland, *that* comment isn't gonna help anything! :hmm3grin2orange: It's like putting a bellows to the coals...

Chaser


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

WoodTick007 said:


> The 046 is NOT the same saw class/size as the 371/372xp..... How does the 046 cut with the 385xp? Lets compare apples to apples....UmmKaay:monkey:


Well, the 460 weights only .1 kg more than the 372xp according to test reports by KWF and DLG (6.4 vs 6.5 kg)....

Husky is often pretty optimistic regarding the weight of their 300-series saws - the worst cases are the 357xp, 359 and 372xp (and so is Dolmar).


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

WoodTick007 said:


> The 046 is NOT the same saw class/size as the 371/372xp..... How does the 046 cut with the 385xp? Lets compare apples to apples....UmmKaay:monkey:



It's hard to find apples to apples since the cc's aren't a match. 76.5 for the 460 and 85 for the 385 (and it's 2lbs fatterumpkin2: ). 

440 to 372 is MUCH closer - 70.7 vs. 71 and only 1/4lb difference. Of course the 460 is just a shade heavier than the 372, but for the money you could just about mod a 372 for what a 460 costs (USA).

It does seem that the 372 takes really well to mods, hence it's a natural w/ the mod guys. What kind of BB kits are available for the 372??

Chaser


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> It does seem that the 372 takes really well to mods, hence it's a natural w/ the mod guys. What kind of BB kits are available for the 372??
> 
> Chaser


Link to thread in Bailey's forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37220


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> .... 440 to 372 is MUCH closer - 70.7 vs. 71 ...


In fact it is 70.7 vs 70.7.......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## AJLOGGER (Nov 9, 2006)

how does the 044/440 compare to the 372? i've always heard good things about the 044/440


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> Link to thread in Bailey's forum.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37220



Whoops...now I remember reading that thread... 

70.7cc for both! Thanks Troll. 

So we do have a couple of apples!:yoyo: :yoyo: 

Chaser


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 9, 2006)

AJLOGGER said:


> how does the 044/440 compare to the 372? i've always heard good things about the 044/440



Or *441*??? Which is as close in weight and identical in cc's both.

Good question. It would be interesting to see the 441, 440 and 372 (all stock) in 12-16" and 20-24". Same bar and chain (w/ bar adapters).

Chaser


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> ..
> 70.7cc for both! Thanks Troll. ... Chaser


Yes, and the 441, too....

.. but the 575xp has a few more ccs.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

AJLOGGER said:


> how does the 044/440 compare to the 372? i've always heard good things about the 044/440


There have been lots of treads here earlier, that have concluded that the 372xp is almost on par, or on par, with the 460, and the 440 was an "also-ran", in spite of the fact that the 372 has the humblest specs - the 4-channel porting of the Husky may well be the cause........

I _suspect_ that those conclutions are valid in "get-together" wood, and not in large wood, but I have absolutely no proof of it. 

Now I'm waiting for Ben to step in here......:help:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 9, 2006)

It's hard to beat the 372, however, the 044 is an incredable saw as well. Both take well to a few modifications.
I hope to be hosting a workshop here soon doing some basic mods to another 372 or 044. 
John


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Don't panic, remember that our euro 361s are stronger than the US ones.......:greenchainsaw:




They had better be considering how much you have to pay for them!! 

As for strength, fiddle with that muffler thingy..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> Or *441*??? Which is as close in weight and identical in cc's both.
> 
> Good question. It would be interesting to see the 441, 440 and 372 (all stock) in 12-16" and 20-24". Same bar and chain (w/ bar adapters).
> 
> Chaser




MR. says the 441 beats the 372 opcorn:


----------



## AJLOGGER (Nov 9, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's hard to beat the 372, however, the 044 is an incredable saw as well. Both take well to a few modifications.
> I hope to be hosting a workshop here soon doing some basic mods to another 372 or 044.
> John


Please do one on the 044. I own one and it runs like a raped ape now. I would love to do some mods on it. I am thinking about getting a dual port muffler to put on mine for starters. Hey if you need a saw i'll send you mine and you could use for the workshop


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 9, 2006)

talon1189 said:


> Did that "Vulture Manual" put ya up to this?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Talon




NO!!!! No one put me up to this, this thread was not started in jest, I have heard enough, never had the opurtunity to run yet unfortunatley, about this saw that it's time to give it some credit! I am not a diehard anyting man, I will buy a 50cc Husky long before looking at a Stihl!! I am impressed with the Dolmars, but have my issues with them and thats just me.
Andy


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

AJLOGGER said:


> Please do one on the 044. I own one and it runs like a raped ape now. I would love to do some mods on it. I am thinking about getting a dual port muffler to put on mine for starters. Hey if you need a saw i'll send you mine and you could use for the workshop



Yes, do an 044!!! I've seen a lot of hack jobs, but it would be nice to see one step by step, and all the "discussion" that will no doubt ensue..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> I am not a diehard anyting man, .. , but have my issues with them and thats just me.
> Andy





:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bwalker (Nov 9, 2006)

> Rolands experiences is in fact one of the reasons that the 372xpg is off my shortlist for a larger saw - not enough difference vs the MS361.


 I have owned both saws and there isnt a snowballs chance in heii that 361 will run with a 372 when both are stock.
The 372 will also beat a 440, but not by a huge margin. However, the 372 has much better power charachteristics and is smoother. Again I have owned both.


----------



## manual (Nov 9, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> MR. says the 441 beats the 372 opcorn:



We have been through that issue before. :welcome: Someone else said that 372 beats 441.  
First time that I even herd the 361 compared to the 372. 

Ok, the 372has been out for quite along time. 
Lets talk about reliability.
I have not had a lick of problems with my saw ( Even after a woods saw mod). I have cut well over 400 cords too and the saw is still going strong.
No noisey clutch that you get from a stihl after that much cutting.opcorn:


----------



## bwalker (Nov 9, 2006)

Manual, the 440 is about as reliable as gravity also.


----------



## manual (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats ok,
this is what we need to hear.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 9, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Did the 372 take the place of the 266XP back in the day???


The lineage is-266 begat 268xp, 268xp begat 272xp. Genetic engineering helped the 272xp to beget the 371xp which begat the 372xp. the 372xp was neutered and an illegitimate usurper(575xp) attempted to steal the throne.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Huh*



Stumper said:


> The lineage is-266 begat 268xp, 268xp begat 272xp. Genetic engineering helped the 272xp to beget the 371xp which begat the 372xp. the 372xp was neutered and an illegitimate usurper(575xp) attempted to steal the throne.



Were you in church when you wrote that??? LMAO Thanks for the info guy. Alot of those saws aren't on the chainsaw history page that I have. Any idea of how they went up in hp??? Torque???


----------



## pbtree (Nov 10, 2006)

372 Rocks - 'nuff said...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 10, 2006)

Manual...Great post.


Ben Walker, also a great post. It scares me that i agree with you post 100%



There is a reason I own three of them and to say that they are too close to the 361 is a laughable at the minimum.

I like the 044 for what it is, but it isn't a 372. The 372 should be labeled as the kings brother, not queen. Queen sounds degrading...

I might have to make some vids of a stock 372 and 460. You (SAWTROLL) would find it very interesting that the orange beauty is a full blooded champ.


Some body else said, it Rocks. I agree, nuff said


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> They had better be considering how much you have to pay for them!!
> 
> As for strength, fiddle with that muffler thingy..


:greenchainsaw: 

Some Stihls are really cheap here, compared to the Huskys   - the 361, 441 and 660 particularly - but they still cost more than in the US, of course! 

Husky 372xpg and 660W (both heated handles) cost about the same here....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2006)

Stumper said:


> The lineage is-266 begat 268xp, 268xp begat 272xp. Genetic engineering helped the 272xp to beget the 371xp which begat the 372xp. the 372xp was neutered and an illegitimate usurper(575xp) attempted to steal the throne.





ciscoguy01 said:


> Were you in church when you wrote that??? LMAO Thanks for the info guy. Alot of those saws aren't on the chainsaw history page that I have. Any idea of how they went up in hp??? Torque???


About like this;
266se/xp: 66.7 cc - 4.4 hp (?),
268xp: 66.7 cc - 4.8 hp,
272xp: 72.2 cc - 5.2 hp,
371/372xp: 70.7 cc - 5.4 hp.

The 371xp was a totally new design, and not a development of the earlier ones. The 272xp and the 371xp was sold parallelly for severaly years....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> .... I will buy a 50cc Husky long before looking at a Stihl!! I am impressed with the Dolmars, but have my issues with them and thats just me.
> Andy


Agreed! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2006)

bwalker said:


> I have owned both saws and there isnt a snowballs chance in heii that 361 will run with a 372 when both are stock. ...


 I wasn't really implying that it would - I know _that_ much, but the difference probably isn't *large enough *to make it worthwhile *for me, *when it wasn't for Roland.

...and a guy with just a few saws has to create some "gaps" to be filled later, doesn't he......


----------



## bwalker (Nov 10, 2006)

> I wasn't really implying that it would - I know that much, but the difference probably isn't large enough to make it worthwhile for me, when it wasn't for Roland.
> 
> ...and a guy with just a few saws has to create some "gaps" to be filled later, doesn't he......
> __________________


 Troll, given your northern lattitude I dont think the 361 would be of much benifit over the 361. I live part of the year in the boreal forest part of Canada and a 50cc saw is all you need in that area. I suspect for your area it's the same given that the tree sizes and types are simular.


----------



## belgian (Nov 10, 2006)

bwalker said:


> Troll, given your northern lattitude I dont think the 361 would be of much benifit over the 361. I live part of the year in the boreal forest part of Canada and a 50cc saw is all you need in that area. I suspect for your area it's the same given that the tree sizes and types are simular.



Ben,

you are right. Sawtroll stated on many occasions that in his world, trees are mainly birch and a 361 covers largely his needs for that type of wood. 
IMO, his desire to get a bigger saw is more based on building a nice private collection than anything else. Operating a big saw also has its own charm I guess. If I had only the saws I really needed, I probably would end up with only one   

Sawtroll will certainly respond himself but he's gone for the WE.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 10, 2006)

> Ben,
> 
> you are right. Sawtroll stated on many occasions that in his world, trees are mainly birch and a 361 covers largely his needs for that type of wood.
> IMO, his desire to get a bigger saw is more based on building a nice private collection than anything else. Operating a big saw also has its own charm I guess. If I had only the saws I really needed, I probably would end up with only one


 Belgian, what I ment to say was that a 361 wouldnt be much of advantage if any over a 346. A 50cc can be quit heroic in small birch and pine.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's my 372. It's all you need for hardwood to 18" or so dbh. Anything bigger than that you really should have a 385 or 066.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 10, 2006)

It's also been my finding that the 372 will make the trees piss their roots. 

John


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 10, 2006)

You need a little duct tape on that cover


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 10, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> You need a little duct tape on that cover



Ah yes.. duct tape, the handyman's secret weapon.
John

<center>
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v639/sunlover3/?action=view&current=MoreWhazzupstuff.flv" target="_blank">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/sunlover3/th_MoreWhazzupstuff.jpg"></a>
</center>


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 10, 2006)

*dual port*

did you do the dual port on the muffler, what hp gain did that give you? that 2171 i picked up from the guy down your way works excellent and i do use the 066 for most trees greater than 22". the last picture of you running for the hills looks like both trees come off the same stump, or is that just trick photography?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 10, 2006)

woodfarmer said:


> did you do the dual port on the muffler, what hp gain did that give you? that 2171 i picked up from the guy down your way works excellent and i do use the 066 for most trees greater than 22". the last picture of you running for the hiss looks like bothe trees come off the same stump, or is that just trick photography?


 Woodfarmer, I guess you could say it's a dual port. It has the stock opening as well as a 5/8" pipe. It was an FMC saw that DC built, I just took out the base gasket and replaced it with thinner material. It rocks.
The tree was actually a double stem so I treated them as individual trees.
John


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 10, 2006)

Ahh, the pipe's on the queen. here's mine in the princess's clothing (365, with 372 topend). this has worked extremely well for me


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 10, 2006)

*Step #1: TAKE THE D__N ORANGE COVER OFF!!*



Gypo Logger said:


> Here's my 372. It's all you need for hardwood to 18" or so dbh. Anything bigger than that you really should have a 385 or 066.
> John



Take the stupid cover off before starting saw


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2006)

belgian said:


> Ben,
> 
> you are right. Sawtroll stated on many occasions that in his world, trees are mainly birch and a 361 covers largely his needs for that type of wood.
> IMO, his desire to get a bigger saw is more based on building a nice private collection than anything else. Operating a big saw also has its own charm I guess. If I had only the saws I really needed, I probably would end up with only one
> ...


 
You are probably right, I don't really _need_ a bigger saw than the 361, but I want it anyway, just for the h**l of it.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Btw I have edited my shortlist again the past weekend, and the 372xpg is now back on the list......


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2006)

bwalker said:


> Belgian, what I ment to say was that a 361 wouldnt be much of advantage if any over a 346. A 50cc can be quit heroic in small birch and pine.



I feel that the 361 has quite an advantage over my 353 for a large part of my cutting, but the 353 will also do the job if needed, and so would a 346xp.


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 14, 2006)

*Secret message! Don`t tell SawTroll!*

I've just told Santa that SawTroll really need a 372xpg. 
He promised me to bring him one for Christmas. 
  :taped:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 14, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> I've just told Santa that SawTroll really need a 372xpg.
> He promised me to bring him one for Christmas.
> :taped:



Just get him a 660 and be done with it..



..


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 14, 2006)

3120? 880? Gonna do it, it's worth doing it right LOL!!!
Andy


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 14, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Just get him a 660 and be done with it..
> .


He finally came to his sences and realized that the 660 is too much overkill for our birches (20" and less). 

...and he has wanted a 372xpg for years...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

The real question is whether he would have "come to his senses" without your input:hmm3grin2orange:


How does it go ... "Behind every good man is a good woman", or is it" behind every man is a good woman", or... "behind every man is a woman", or..  :monkey: 

Good choice though... and with the new EU regs, maybe the last chance to buy one...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> The real queston is whether he would have "come to his senses" without your input:hmm3grin2orange:


Well, the fact is that I came to my sences on my own, but had to convince her.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## polexie (Nov 14, 2006)

Troll, 

damned, BUY A 660.

But a fine Husky also rules,........ i've to admit.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the fact is that I came to my sences on my own, but had to convince her.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Ah... women, there is a reason we live longer with them than without them..


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy, some of you guys would nit pick a gold rope.

I wish my gal would buy me a brand new 372xpg for xmas....But some of you would still gripe that it wasn't a 660. I'd take a 372 anyday for moderate hardwoods (under 24"). the 660 is a tank to lug around all day.


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc, there are daysI don't even like picking up the 046!!
Andy


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 14, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Doc, there are daysI don't even like picking up the 046!!
> Andy




GIRL!

lol. I guess I am used to the 372/046 weight after all these years. I didn't know what a light saw was til I picked up the D branded little screamer!


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 14, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Doc, there are daysI don't even like picking up the 046!!
> Andy



If you put a 20" bar on it, it would lose 10lbs and be a little more friendly to lug around all day. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 14, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> GIRL!
> 
> lol. I guess I am used to the 372/046 weight after all these years. I didn't know what a light saw was til I picked up the D branded little screamer!




NOT A GIRL!!! Just getting old and have a bad back!! Ben days I didn't even want to run the 192!! I really like the 25" on the ole girl, she balances just about right like that, now the 32", thats more like adding 30lbs!
Andy


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Boy, some of you guys would nit pick a gold rope.
> 
> I wish my gal would buy me a brand new 372xpg for xmas....But some of you would still gripe that it wasn't a 660. I'd take a 372 anyday for moderate hardwoods (under 24"). the 660 is a tank to lug around all day.


Thank you doc, you got the point as usual! :rockn:


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 15, 2006)

everybody on my road cuts wood and they all had stihls and i had a couple myself....i bought a new 372xp and after the neighbors seen it in action they owns huskys now!...enough said:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 15, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> NOT A GIRL!!! Just getting old and have a bad back!! Ben days I didn't even want to run the 192!! I really like the 25" on the ole girl, she balances just about right like that, now the 32", thats more like adding 30lbs!
> Andy



Yeah, I was a pretty tough kid but it's been downhill ever since...

How about a 338 w/ a pipe, wheelie bars and a kick stand? :hmm3grin2orange: 

And heated handles of course...

OOPS...wrong thread... 

Chaser


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 15, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Thank you doc, you got the point as usual! :rockn:



He was close...

The point is if you don't *'receive'* a gift from She Who Must Be Obeyed... there won't be so much as a Wildthing (saw or otherwise) in the near future (think YEARS)...

Receive a 372 P R O P E R L Y and you'll get a 660 by new years! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

(And then please tell us how you did it!)


..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 15, 2006)

I want to be in "Groundhog day"... That way I can keep refining my technique until perfect...


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 15, 2006)

If any of you 372 lovers want to see stock and then modded 372 comparisions on video, just say. I know where there is a few 372 vids out there to watch.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 15, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I want to be in "Groundhog day"... That way I can keep refining my technique until perfect...



I'm always wonderin' how I did the _same_ *stupid *thing AGAIN!... The BAD kind of groundhog day...:taped: 

..


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 15, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> If any of you 372 lovers want to see stock and then modded 372 comparisions on video, just say. I know where there is a few 372 vids out there to watch.



Say! 

..


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi friends, I have been missing you tonight (here), as the Troll has occupied the computer all the time.  :bang: 

Tomorrow, I will knock him out with a hammer, so I can use the computer myself.

Second thoughts, I don't have to work so hard, as a witch I have other ways.....  :rockn: 

Wheretf is Ultra and Tom Hall????  - btw, is *will be* a 372xpg, whatever they say...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 15, 2006)

Even if you weren't a witch, you have "ways"


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 15, 2006)

*stock 372*

stock 372, 1 cut, off the reel stock chain.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X35Pbed08o


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 15, 2006)

*alittle port work 372*

After alittle port work, same b+c.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP_CQ4n-l8E


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 22, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> ...
> 
> ...and he has wanted a 372xpg for years...


 I believe Santa is a bit early this year, as I believe that a 372xpg will arrive here pretty soon - maybe this week......:yoyo: :yoyo: 

Maybe I need a 4x4 truck for Christmas, to move all the *** equipment around....

....or maybe the ol' 200 hp Turbo-Volvo will still handle it......


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

A new 372xpg is now in the house, sitting on the livingroom table, thanks to SawWitch and a Santa in hurry...  

The 372 sure is sexy, and obviousely a *she*....

She will soon move to the dining table for an internal inspection...   

....the Witch has told me to save the Crystal vases etc, before she goes there...


----------



## asb151 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> A new 372xpg is now in the house, sitting on the livingroom table, thanks to SawWitch and a Santa in hurry...
> 
> The 372 sure is sexy, and obviousely a *she*....
> 
> ...



Congratulations!! You will love it. Now you can go back and review all the 372 muffler mod threads with new interest.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> A new 372xpg is now in the house, sitting on the livingroom table, thanks to SawWitch and a Santa in hurry...
> 
> The 372 sure is sexy, and obviousely a *she*....
> 
> ...




Atta boy Saw troll. Welcome to the club. I'll bet that you will use that 361 a whole lot less now....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

asb151 said:


> Congratulations!! You will love it. Now you can go back and review all the 372 muffler mod threads with new interest.


I think I have read most of them before, but it will probably be left stock at least until the warrancy is out, dependinng on how it performs of cource.....

...anyway, the muffler here is more open to begin with, than the US version - and no spark arrestors....


----------



## blis (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I think I have read most of them before, but it will probably be left stock at least until the warrancy is out, dependinng on how it performs of cource.....



PICS! we need pics! and ofcourse some video footage of da king...


----------



## asb151 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I think I have read most of them before, but it will probably be left stock at least until the warrancy is out, dependinng on how it performs of cource.....




What size bar does it have...20 inch?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

asb151 said:


> What size bar does it have...20 inch?



Yep, it came with a 20" laminated one with H42/73LP, at my request.

I also have a new 16" one, that probably will be used a lot, combined with an 8 pin sprocket.

....and a Jred dealer in the area has a 24" Power Match one, that is availiable at a very low price (has been there for years).....


----------



## manual (Nov 23, 2006)

You have done your home work fine.
A 3722xpg (heated handles) very nice.
Looks like your wife will spend more time on the 361, woman have there reason for doing things for there men.
Although I hope you two don't end up cutting all your trees down.


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 23, 2006)

lol, Manual  - we witches have our ways...... 

The Troll has occupied the computor so far this afternoon, but now he has taken the new saw to the dining table to disect it, so I am on here.

She sure looks nice at least, that 372xpg......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> A:
> 
> The 372 sure is sexy, and obviousely a *she*....
> 
> She will soon move to the dining table for an internal inspection...




So.. what's "her " name???


----------



## manual (Nov 23, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> lol, Manual  - we witches have our ways......
> 
> The Troll has occupied the computor so far this afternoon, but now he has taken the new saw to the dining table to disect it, so I am on here.
> 
> She sure looks nice at least, that 372xpg......



Yes I see, A new 4x4 in your future.
I like the trailor you two use for your wood is it a dump style.

BTW that new saw is not a part of Sawtroll intill he fondles every part of it
at least twice.


----------



## MAG58 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> A new 372xpg is now in the house, sitting on the livingroom table



Congratulations whit a new 372xpg


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 23, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> Congratulations whit a new 372xpg


Hi there, nice to se that there is more Norwegians here, totally 4 after I joined, I believe, 3 from Troms .......

The Troll has wanted one for years, so I made a deal with Santa to see that he got one before they all disappeared....


----------



## MAG58 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Hi there, nice to se that there is more Norwegians here, totally 4 after I joined, I believe, 3 from Troms .......
> 
> The Troll has wanted one for years, so I made a deal with Santa to see that he got one before they all disappeared....



I got the sister, Jonsered 2171 about a week ago :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 23, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> I got the sister, Jonsered 2171 about a week ago :greenchainsaw:


Congratulations!   

...I guess you have tried it out a bit also, then?


----------



## MAG58 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> ...I guess you have tried it out a bit also, then?



No, doing some other things now, but i run to the woods when i got the time :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> No, doing some other things now, but i run to the woods when i got the time :biggrinbounce2:


Congrats anyway!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

It will probably be over a week before I can give the 372 a go also, as the Witch isn't well, and we are staying at home this weekend.....


----------



## MAG58 (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> It will probably be over a week before I can give the 372 a go also, as the Witch isn't well, and we are staying at home this weekend



Then we will be starting them almost at the same time


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Congrats anyway!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It will probably be over a week before I can give the 372 a go also, as the Witch isn't well, and we are staying at home this weekend.....


Have you fired her up yet? I use my 359 most of the time so when I do bring the 372 out I am all smiles! Hope the "Witch" is feeling better soon. Make her some Chicken soup:biggrinbounce2:and give her a massage.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Congrats anyway!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It will probably be over a week before I can give the 372 a go also, as the Witch isn't well, and we are staying at home this weekend.....





Hope Witch feel's better...    



Starting the saw in the house is always a good thing... 



..


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Hope Witch feel's better... ...
> Starting the saw in the house is always a good thing...
> ..


She will probably be OK some time next week....   

I have started the 353 inside the cottage as a joke once, but I don't think it is "allways a good thing" - unless it is cold outside of course....:hmm3grin2orange: 

...but it isn't these days......  

Of course I will start her up pretty soon, but I don't have any wood to cut here....:bang: :bang:


----------



## manual (Nov 23, 2006)

Just look to see what you neighbor has in his yard. tempting isn't it.


----------



## belgian (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> A new 372xpg is now in the house, sitting on the livingroom table, thanks to SawWitch and a Santa in hurry...
> 
> The 372 sure is sexy, and obviousely a *she*....
> 
> ...




Congrats with your new saw, my friend. Sawwitch deserves a nice hug for sure !!

Let us know how she rips and as blis said, we would welcome some pics !


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you Roland!

The hug is done with + some. 

Pics will surely turn up sooner or later, as we (she really) now have a quite nice camera, but we haven't gotten into how to transfere them here so far.....

....been too busy posting more or less mindless posts! :censored: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2006)

manual said:


> Just look to see what you neighbor has in his yard. tempting isn't it.


Yep! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

...and you have your 3 green dots back, I see...


----------



## belgian (Nov 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> ....been too busy posting! :censored: :greenchainsaw:




LOL, now that's new...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 24, 2006)

We had a lot of fun when we picked up the 372 at the dealers. Saws of that size aren't usual here, and several people asked why we
wanted such a large saw. :monkey: 

They all thought he should use her to cut ice, they thougt he was an ice sculptor  - the trees here, are not as large as those in the woodlot at the cottage. 
 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 24, 2006)

My husband very restless now. He want to take over the computor. Well, I have something backhand. If I don't get the computor back soon, I'll take 372 xpg as a hostage. :sword: :blob5:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 24, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> My husband very restless now. He want to take over the computor. Well, I have something backhand. If I don't get the computor back soon, I'll take 372 xpg as a hostage. :sword: :blob5:



Just like a women, to give something and then want it back.....:biggrinbounce2: 


Sawtroll, we are here for you. Don't give up the saw. if we have to leave her a few neg reps, then so be it.


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 24, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Just like a women, to give something and then want it back.....:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> Sawtroll, we are here for you. Don't give up the saw. if we have to leave her a few neg reps, then so be it.



Hi Stang, I know what you mean, so I must take the computor back for a while. I will explain that it wasn't so seriously meant, it was just a joke.:taped: 
Excuse me I'll never do it again.....  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Just like a women, to give something and then want it back.....:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> Sawtroll, we are here for you. Don't give up the saw. if we have to leave her a few neg reps, then so be it.


As she said, it was just a joke - she is far to kind to kidnap a saw for ransome....:yoyo: :yoyo: 

....now she wonders which saw to buy next....   :rockn: 

...the only thing that is certain, is that it will *not* be a Dolmar, for reasons mentioned several times before.......:bang:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 24, 2006)

Troll is your 372xpg rev limited ??
my 372xpg ís that, and my dealer can't order a non limited coil 
I'm happy with revs it turning but it would be easier to set up right with out a limiter ,,,,,,


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 24, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Hope Witch feel's better...
> 
> Starting the saw in the house is always a good thing... .



Yes, I am comfortable with it at our cottage, but our dog *don't* agree....:bang: 

Tico liked chainsaws until we got the MS361. Now he don't like any saws. 

As soon Troll and me go ready with PPE, the dog knows what willl happen. He lay down in the cottage, won't go outside. He is waiting for silence.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Troll is your 372xpg rev limited ??
> my 372xpg ís that, ...



Yes, it is - no positive surprice there.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2006)

*New 372xpg*

:rockn: I just fired it up, and ran it trough the obligatory 3 minute + out of wood thing, to "set" the chain (no wood here at the moment).

Easy started, and extremely smooth/ vibration free, are impressions so far + very good ergonomics. :rockn: :rockn: 

Less vibes than any of my other saws, and a really nice typical Husky sound..... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :rockn: :rockn:

Bar and chain off/on is a breeze compared to my Stihl, because of bthe non-stepped bar bolts (not a surprise)......


----------



## blis (Nov 25, 2006)

sounds great, now hurry to woods and get some pics of it in action :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 25, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> :rockn: I just fired it up, and ran it trough the obligatory 3 minute + out of wood thing, to "set" the chain (no wood here at the moment).
> 
> Easy started, and extremely smooth/ vibration free, are impressions so far + very good ergonomics. :rockn: :rockn:
> 
> ...



That's nice to hear, as it was me who made the deal with the somewhat bewildered Santa, who dropped it off a month early......


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 25, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Troll is your 372xpg rev limited ??
> my 372xpg ís that, and my dealer can't order a non limited coil
> I'm happy with revs it turning but it would be easier to set up right with out a limiter ,,,,,,


372XP rev limited ignition module service bulletin.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40437&d=1164214394

(provided by Gregg Grande)


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 26, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Hi Stang, I know what you mean, so I must take the computor back for a while. I will explain that it wasn't so seriously meant, it was just a joke.:taped:
> Excuse me I'll never do it again.....  :biggrinbounce2:




Wow, I wasn't serious. LOL.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> 372XP rev limited ignition module service bulletin.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40437&d=1164214394
> 
> (provided by Gregg Grande)


You beat me to it...... 

...here is a Workshop Manual from 2000.

Does anyone have a newer one?:Eye: :Eye: :angel:


Owner manuals and IPLs (several from different dates) are on Huskys web-site.


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 26, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> You beat me to it......
> 
> ...here is a Workshop Manual from 2000.
> 
> ...


Hi Niko. That is the same one I have. Husqvarna lists it as covering models from 2000 through 2005. You might try to get a hold of Gregg Grande at Bailey's. He has always been very helpful.

Take care.

Vince


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

This tread is fitting to link up here.....


....and this one.

They contain some updates to the 372xp story.


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Nov 26, 2006)

Troll,

I ground off the plastic ears on my 372 carb screws after a muffler mod. The plastic heads aren't very strong and are becoming chewed up and don't hold a screwdriver very well. Any idea if there are metal screw heads beneath the plastic ones and if so the best way to remove the plastic heads.

I noticed one of the earlier posted websites described the carb screws as "caps".


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> So.. what's "her " name???



He isn't known to give the saws names......:greenchainsaw: opcorn:


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 26, 2006)

engineeringnerd said:


> Troll,
> 
> I ground off the plastic ears on my 372 carb screws after a muffler mod. The plastic heads aren't very strong and are becoming chewed up and don't hold a screwdriver very well. Any idea if there are metal screw heads beneath the plastic ones and if so the best way to remove the plastic heads.
> 
> I noticed one of the earlier posted websites described the carb screws as "caps".


Here is a link for the 372XP manufactured after October 2003. See page 8 of PDF file. The actual carb screws have a lot smaller head than the limiter caps. It will make for a smaller target when you are trying to insert a screwdriver blade into the slot. I think that the caps might also help keep air and debris from being sucked into the air box verses going through the air injection first. You can always get new limiter caps and cut off the offending projections and stick those on.
http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/usa/2003/I03000/I0301153.pdf


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

I have also read that the screws won't hold their adjustment too long if the caps are not on, but I have no personal experience with it........:bang:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 26, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I have also read that the screws won't hold their adjustment too long if the caps are not on, but I have no personal experience with it........:bang:




My experience is they don't either.... I used to remove the caps totally, but now I trim the plastic ears off. After time though, the plastic srewdriver slot also gets wore very easily.

You best bet would be to find a non EPA carb. I ran into a couple of them at various used saw dealers. They have the metal jets with no limiters on them. I'm not giving these up....lol.

The jets should be interchangable, meaning if you can get the non epa jets, they should fit the "epa" carb. All the ones I have seen all use the same basic carb....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

Good info Freak......


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 26, 2006)

*Walbro Web Site*

http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll post the model #'s of the non epa carbs later. Going to the woods now


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> I'll post the model #'s of the non epa carbs later. Going to the woods now


I believe they are to be found in the IPLs at Huskys web-site.....

The Walbro HD-6 (not 6B) was in the first 371s, so that one should be a good bet.....


----------



## MAG58 (Nov 26, 2006)

engineeringnerd said:


> I ground off the plastic ears on my 372 carb screws after a muffler mod. The plastic heads aren't very strong and are becoming chewed up and don't hold a screwdriver very well. Any idea if there are metal screw heads beneath the plastic ones and if so the best way to remove the plastic heads.
> 
> I noticed one of the earlier posted websites described the carb screws as "caps".



It's no need to ground off the plastic ears on the caps, just flip them out a bit, then us a screwdriver that go into the hole in the caps and you can turn the metal screws, don this on more then one new saw.


----------



## belgian (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm just looking forward to the Sawwitch beating the 372 with her newly aquired 361. Clever girl she is..:rockn:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 26, 2006)

belgian said:


> I'm just looking forward to the Sawwitch beating the 372 with her newly aquired 361. Clever girl she is..:rockn:




Not gonna happen.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 26, 2006)

belgian said:


> I'm just looking forward to the Sawwitch beating the 372 with her newly aquired 361. Clever girl she is..:rockn:



Not just clever, but "bewitching":biggrinbounce2: His chains are going to get real dull for no reason...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

belgian said:


> I'm just looking forward to the Sawwitch beating the 372 with her newly aquired 361. Clever girl she is..:rockn:


She can use it, but she has not aquired it....:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately there aren't as many saw dealers in Atlanta as perhaps in your neck of the woods. I do have one Husky dealer not too far away, so I'll stop by and see what he has in the way of jets (and non limiting coils?).


----------



## belgian (Nov 26, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



maybe not, but the idea alone is priceless :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
I looooove witches...


----------



## belgian (Nov 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not just clever, but "bewitching":biggrinbounce2: His chains are going to get real dull for no reason...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not just clever, but "bewitching":biggrinbounce2: His chains are going to get real dull for no reason...



I'm able to dull them (and sharpen them) myself - I don't need help.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 26, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I'm able to dull them (and sharpen them) myself - I
> don't need help.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


How about installing the right way around? you needed Witch for thatopcorn:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 26, 2006)

The highspeed jets are different size, at least the one i bought ,,,,


----------



## belgian (Nov 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> How about installing the right way around? you needed Witch for thatopcorn:



:taped: :taped: 

Allright Niko, it's a joke, please don't ban me ....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> How about installing the right way around? you needed Witch for thatopcorn:


Not really, but if you prefer to read it that way.....:biggrinbounce2: 

  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 26, 2006)

How else could we read it? The Witch told us....


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Hope Witch feel's better...  ....
> ..


  Time to reply, as I am quite a lot better by now - it took some time.

The truth is that I have COLS (Chronic obstructive lung syndrome), and are quite weak in periods because of it. 

...but I have good medisine, so I usually get over it in a few days, or a week or so, when it gets really bad.

When all is as good as it can get, I can do most things, also handle the saws - I love to go into the woods with the Troll, and use the saws when I am up to it - that's life! :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Time to reply, as I am quite a lot better by now - it took some time.
> 
> The truth is that I have COLS (Chronic obstructive lung syndrome), and are quite weak in periods because of it.
> 
> ...




Must be the air over there in Norway...Try the US for a while..    



..


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Must be the air over there in Norway...Try the US for a while..  ...
> ..



Well, I have thought about that - the winter climate here keeps me indoors 
much of the time..... spescially then it's very cold. 
But the clima have change, now it is a little bit to warm for winter, no snow for the moment, only raining and very cloudy and damp.Usually it is'nt like that in the winter. But the last year unusual.  

But we Vikings handle it...--..   :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Well, I have thought about that - the winter climate here keeps me indoors much of the time.....




You'd just love Wisconsin in the winter


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> You'd just love Wisconsin in the winter




Bet she would....  


..


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> You'd just love Wisconsin in the winter



Hi! Tell me about Wisconsin. Maybe, that could be something for me if stabile climat.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Well, I have thought about that - the winter climate here keeps me indoors
> much of the time..... spescially then it's very cold.
> But the clima have change, now it is a little bit to warm for winter, no snow for the moment, only raining and very cloudy and damp.Usually it is'nt like that in the winter. But the last year unusual.
> 
> But we Vikings handle it...--..   :biggrinbounce2:




Yuk... no sunlight, rain, damp, cloudy... That sounds like where I live!! Except today.... puppy love in the snow..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Hi! Tell me about Wisconsin. Maybe, that could be something for me if stabile climat.





hmmm... 

Winter : Flat, windy, cold and bleak.
Summer : Flat, Windy, hot, and bleak - with Mosquitoes
   

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Winter : Flat, windy, cold and bleak.
> Summer : Flat, Windy, hot, and bleak - with Mosquitoes
> ...



Your wrong...




.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Your wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't even beat us at football
 
Prove it!opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Can't even beat us at football
> 
> Prove it!opcorn:





http://www.travelwisconsin.com/seasons/winter.htm




There you go....   


.


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the weekend now, my body functions very good, and I love to see and feel the other saws, hear the nice noice, and using them, i'll think that will be the StihlMS361W. I know the Stihl is a lot better for me, the new Husky belongs to Niko, it suits him a lot better than me..ya ..
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> http://www.travelwisconsin.com/seasons/winter.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*DOWNHILL SKIING????? *


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> *DOWNHILL SKIING????? *






Yup... We take snow plow and make a big pile..  



.


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

I asked for the truth, not a pi**ing contest...:help:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> I asked for the truth, not a pi**ing contest...:help:




THe TRUTH???


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 28, 2006)

*You want the truth?*

You Cant Handle The Truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

RaisedByWolves said:


> You Cant Handle The Truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 28, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Your wrong...
> 
> 
> Hi Ultra! I've got a feeling, my feeling says you don't stay or live in Wisconscin. Oh, I'm wrong, you must live there, you said something, so i wondered.umpkin2: Whats about living in the mountains in Virginia, i beleave there can be the right place to stay. Of cource, i don't know so much about West Virginia, but it maybe a lot to do there, I think it's lot to use the chainsaw for.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 28, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> 04ultra said:
> 
> 
> > Your wrong...
> ...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

*This will bring Tears to Tom's eyes...*

I think Witch has been listening to John Denver.. :biggrinbounce2: It's Thall in Virgina, not Ultra... but I can see how you could be confused. 

Back to the tears...

Almost heaven, West Virginia,
Blue Ridge Mountains
Shenandoah River.
Life is old there,
Older than the trees,
Younger than the mountains
Growin' like a breeze.

CHORUS
Country roads, take me home
To the place where I belong:
West Virginia, mountain momma,
Take me home, country roads.

All my memories gathered 'round her,
Miner's lady, stranger to blue water.
Dark and dusty, painted on the sky,
Misty taste of moonshine,
Teardrop in my eye.

CHORUS
Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong:
West Virginia, mountain momma,
Take me home, country roads.

I hear her voice, in the mornin' hour she calls me,
Radio reminds me of my home far away
And driving down the road I get a feeling
I should have been home yesterday, yesterday

CHORUS
Country roads, take me home
To the place where I belong:
West Virginia, mountain momma,
Take me home, country roads.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kleenex please, my that was a great tune. Poor ole boy got splattlered in a plane crash, oh my, more kleenex please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 28, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Kleenex please, my that was a great tune. Poor ole boy got splattlered in a plane crash, oh my, more kleenex please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't he buy the farm flying anUltralight?opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 28, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> Didn't he buy the farm flying anUltralight?opcorn:







Nearly got me...:monkey:


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 28, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> Didn't he buy the farm flying anUltralight?opcorn:


There went the gum again


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 29, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> Didn't he buy the farm flying anUltralight?opcorn:




No, pretty sure he had a Real plane. Not some pretend bike, err, airplane....04 Pete's sake, was that a slip?

Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

oldsaw said:


> No, pretty sure he had a Real plane. Not some pretend bike, err, airplane....04 Pete's sake, was that a slip?
> 
> Mark




Well, seeing you made the slip.... it was something that Ultra would like - a *Long-EZ *


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Tell me whats not gonna happend? I don't understand. Do you don't think i can handle that saw? Wait for a while, and I will show you  :deadhorse:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 29, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Tell me whats not gonna happend? I don't understand. Do you don't think i can handle that saw? Wait for a while, and I will show you  :deadhorse:



Don't take my englich seriosely right now, I write at the same way as used to talk with the all american (and englichman) I work together with the time I go with NATO for several exersize. :Eye:  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Don't take my englich seriosely right now, I write at the same way as used to talk with the all american (and englichman) I work together with the time I go with NATO for several exersize. :Eye:  :biggrinbounce2:



Anyone that complains about your English can just start writing in Norwegian!

Your English is fine.. After Manual, we can comprehend almost anything:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blis (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Anyone that complains about your English can just start writing in Norwegian!
> 
> Your English is fine.. After Manual, we can comprehend almost anything:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 29, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Don't take my englich seriosely right now, I write at the same way as used to talk with the all american (and englichman) I work together with the time I go with NATO for several exersize. :Eye:  :biggrinbounce2:



Tant nuttin wrongs withs ya english, shoot its betters than mines and 
I'm a bone na fied star,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 29, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Tell me whats not gonna happend? I don't understand. Do you don't think i can handle that saw? Wait for a while, and I will show you  :deadhorse:




You newly aquired 361 isn't going to beat the 372.... Just not gonna happen...

Good luck with the new to you saw, though.   


Must be a woman thing to read to much into a post.... opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> You newly aquired 361 isn't going to beat the 372.... Just not gonna happen...
> 
> Good luck with the new to you saw, though.
> 
> Must be a woman thing to read to much into a post.... opcorn:


Hehe, I have already explained what you meant to her, and the Stihl is _not_ hers.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> and the Stihl is _not_ hers.....




ok, whatever you say......:hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Hehe, I have already explained what you meant to her, and the Stihl is _not_ hers.....



NOT YET,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> You newly aquired 361 isn't going to beat the 372.... Just not gonna happen...
> 
> Good luck with the new to you saw, though.
> 
> ...




BUT.................. I have a 346xp that will smoke the both of them:deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> BUT.................. I have a 346xp that will smoke the both of them:deadhorse:



Carefull brother Andrew. The Shepherd may not be able to save ya if Stang whips out his 5100 on your 346. Best thing to is hope he doesn't see these posts,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 29, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Carefull brother Andrew. The Shepherd may not be able to save ya if Stang whips out his 5100 on your 346. Best thing to is hope he doesn't see these posts,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




didn't see anything. But I'll have to break out my modded 7900 to really show you...  

It isn't worht the gas wasted on the 5100 to prove you are wrong...  

I do have a seriously modded 346 that will make a 372 look sick, but it is just a play toy...Don't really know why I have it. It isn't good to take to the woods, but sure is fun for cutting some small stuff, or on the log stand.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> BUT.................. I have a 346xp that will smoke the both of them:deadhorse:


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> BUT.................. I have a 346xp that will smoke the both of them:deadhorse:


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Hehe, I have already explained what you meant to her, and the Stihl is _not_ hers.....





Shes getting a new Stihl or 5100..





.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Shes getting a new Stihl or 5100..



Hmmmmm........ :angel:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmmm........   :angel:





She should get the MS 660 ... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 



.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

04ultra said:


> She should get the MS 660 ... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> .



The 5100 would be easier to "sell", I believe.....


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> I do have a seriously modded 346 that will make a 372 look sick, but it is just a play toy...Don't really know why I have it. It isn't good to take to the woods, but sure is fun for cutting some small stuff, or on the log stand.




Smoke a 372 in the small ya say? HMMMMMMMMMMM............................ HMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............................


Gots me a ratail file, an aircompressor, die grinder, smoke wrench......... HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........................


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Smoke a 372 in the small ya say? HMMMMMMMMMMM............................ HMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............................
> 
> 
> Gots me a ratail file, an aircompressor, die grinder, smoke wrench......... HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........................




Nope, won't get you far. Will need a mill, lathe and a foredom with a good selection of bits. and a good knowledge of a 2stroke and a degree wheel.

Good luck!


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Nope, won't get you far. Will need a mill,



Got it



Freakingstang said:


> lathe !



Got it



Freakingstang said:


> and a foredom with a good selection of bits.



Got it



Freakingstang said:


> and a good knowledge of a 2stroke and a degree wheel.



Got no clue!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

He forgot to add a few sets of decent measuring tools - Stanley tape measure doesn't hack it.


I'm siting here looking at a few old 044/064 cylinders I was going to cut up for show-and-tell, but hey don't look that bad... and I did just order a nice small angle die grinder... Nothing wrong with the Foredom, but.. hmmm....:help: :help:


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> He forgot to add a few sets of decent measuring tools - Stanley tape measure doesn't hack it.
> 
> 
> I'm siting here looking at a few old 044/064 cylinders I was going to cut up for show-and-tell, but hey don't look that bad... and I did just order a nice small angle die grinder... Nothing wrong with the Fordom, but.. hmmm....:help: :help:




Well Andy, got about $2k worth of Mitutoyo sitting in the toolbox in the garage, that work? 13yrs as a machinist!!
Andy


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Well Andy, got about $2k worth of Mitutoyo sitting in the toolbox in the garage, that work? 13yrs as a machinist!!
> Andy




It wasn't directed at you...  

Glad see you have the nice stuff! Most of mine is Mitutoyo also.. some Browne and Sharpe, and a realy nice Starrett depth gauge set 0-12 inches in two inch increment rods. I can measure some really long overstroke cylinders! sure...


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> It wasn't directed at you...
> 
> Glad see you have the nice stuff! Most of mine is Mitutoyo also.. some Browne and Sharpe, and a realy nice Starrett depth gauge set 0-12 inches in two inch increment rods. I can measure some really long overstroke cylinders! sure...




Fair enough, just need to learn a little more on theory of the two stroke a lot better!! I know how to make a four run good, I know how to rebuild the two. But I doubt the two will interchange much beyond that!!!
Andy


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 30, 2006)

*SawTrolls new 372xpg*



SawWitch said:


> He isn't known to give the saws names......:greenchainsaw: opcorn:



Well, I proposed that he call the 372xpg *The Queen* today, after this tread, and surpricingly he agreed - that is a milestone, as his other saws doesn't have names...... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
 
The others have just been referred to as "old Jonsereds", "small Husky" and "large Stihl" - now we probably will have to find proper names for those also........


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 30, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Well, I proposed that he call the 372xpg *The Queen* today, after this tread, and surpricingly he agreed - that is a milestone, as his other saws doesn't have names...... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm *SHOCKED *that you'd make a suggestion and he would agree:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: We call that "yes dear" out here...:help: 

So listen carefully what he really calls the saw when it won't start, gets the chain pinched, runs out of gas at the critical time... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> .... runs out of gas at the critical time... :biggrinbounce2:



lol - my saws don't, for some reason........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Shes getting a new Stihl or 5100..



You say what I think. I agree with you. About a time I get my own chainsaw :taped: don't tell Troll. I would have to give him a big surprise   :taped:


----------



## tbst (Nov 30, 2006)

Just put new bar and chain on mine, one hell of a saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> Well, I proposed that he call the 372xpg *The Queen* today, after this tread, and surpricingly he agreed - that is a milestone, as his other saws doesn't have names...... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:









This picture was posted in another tread, but it was really meant to be here.

It shows the *Queen* with 20" bar, and its first victim - the tree went down pretty fast after the picture was taken.

SawWitch is holding the saw.

It has only about 3 tanks trough it so far, but it is markedly stronger than initially already. The still have only one piston ring here, I believe....


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 12, 2006)

what did you think of the saw ????


----------



## belgian (Dec 12, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> what did you think of the saw ????



I feel he's going to answer "Well, it has some more grunt than the 361, but I can't tell the difference really in the size of wood up here" opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2006)

It's the one tree they found that requires a larger bar than they both have!


----------



## manual (Dec 12, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's the one tree they found that requires a larger bar than they both have!


Don't you have customers waiting for there saws ?


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 18, 2007)

*simple solution to this....*



SawWitch said:


> Hi friends, I have been missing you tonight (here), as the Troll has occupied the computer all the time.  :bang:
> 
> Tomorrow, I will knock him out with a hammer, so I can use the computer myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2007)

Witch has found a better ways

1) She sends him off to work so she can use the computer
2) She's up all night posting to the jewel thread while he's sleeping...

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 18, 2007)

*no matter.*

it's just nice to have her here.sawtroll is too lucky.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it's the same person.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> what did you think of the saw ????



The first impressions was that it is very easy started, very good ergonomics, and almost vibration free - I think it has less vibes than any other saw I have used! :biggrinbounce2: 

The air filter was still almost totally clean after 3 tanks of gas (not a surprise).

It is of course not broken in, but it is obvious that it has more than enough power for the use it will be put up to - so getting a bigger saw would most likely have been a mistake........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Witch has found a better ways
> 
> 1) She sends him off to work so she can use the computer
> 2) She's up all night posting to the jewel thread while he's sleeping...
> ...




@ 2) That is true, when she has sleeping problems (quite often, I am sorry to say).


----------



## mini kahuna (Jan 19, 2007)

I think that 372 is probably the best saw in that class ever made,powerful,rpms,smooth,very durable,just a great chainsaw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2007)

mini kahuna said:


> I think that 372 is probably the best saw in that class ever made,powerful,rpms,smooth,very durable,just a great chainsaw.



It sure is, based on most reports on AS and other forums, that's why I wanted one badly before they all was gone, even though I didn't really need it...........  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 19, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> @ 2) That is true, when she has sleeping problems (quite often, I am sorry to say).



So does mine... but I use that to advantage - someone has to stoke the fire and haul wood at night:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mini kahuna (Jan 19, 2007)

every pro logger I have dealt with runs them,one guy has one at home he bought when he heard about husky discontinuing them.
anything in the husky line that compares,its a shame that saw is gone.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2007)

mini kahuna said:


> ... its a shame that saw is gone.



They are not gone here yet, but I just *had to* have one before they are......:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mini kahuna (Jan 19, 2007)

the pros grabbed them up from the local dealer,none left there,I don't know if he will get anymore or not,if I was looking for one I could buy one from another source,but they are going fast...........


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2007)

mini kahuna said:


> the pros grabbed them up from the local dealer,none left there,I don't know if he will get anymore or not,if I was looking for one I could buy one from another source,but they are going fast...........



Try Baileys, they had some recently.......


----------



## mini kahuna (Jan 19, 2007)

unfortunately,I don't have a use for a saw that big 
my little 5100 is my weapon of choice right now.


----------



## ghitch75 (Jan 22, 2007)

madsens still have them last i checked


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> That is Great!!!
> 
> Let me put'em out here on display for all the Stihl guys....



The qoted post really belongs here........


----------



## Tazman1602 (May 4, 2008)

SawWitch said:


> I've just told Santa that SawTroll really need a 372xpg.
> He promised me to bring him one for Christmas.
> :taped:



Jesus God in Heaven. You aren't related to my wife, are you?? I know you and Troll are still around!


----------

